# Pre-seed does it help with concieving??



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi there

new to the site. Partner and I have been trying to concieve for over a year now. Ovulation, sperm tests and ultrasounds all ok. Got to have an HSG under general anesthetic as my cervix high and tilted  

Each month i try and do something different to see if it helps. This month I am going to try pre-seed. Any one heard of any good outcomes using this. Also has anyone had an hsg under anaeshetic?

X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Lucy
welcome to FF hunnie, I had a HSG done, and to be honest I wished it, and my ec had been done under GA  (if I had had to have go through treatment again, they would have referred me to hospital to have my EC under GA - but happily that wasn;t an issue for us) - my right ovary is high up and I have a tilted womb.

Me and my hubby both had issues so getting pregnant naturally wasnt possible for us.  If all your results have come back fine, you could consider getting a clearblue digital monitor, hubby will need to 'clear his pipes' (ejaculate) every other day as it can take up to three months for sperm to refresh completely.

If you're trying different things (I presume pills) each month the contents of them may be fighting each other, or you may well not be giving them a chance to get into your system and thereby take effect properly. - I took Pregnacare and my hubby took Wellmans but as I said, it does take a number of months for the body to get the full affect of these multivitamins. 

As an aside, if you're having sex too often this can hamper things ..... hope this helps.... best of luck with your hsg.
Keep us updated.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there
We had a go with pre-seed and there are lots of positive reports about it.  Unfortunately it didn't work for us but it seems that no sperm is our problem so no wonder it wasn't working.  

Sorry your HSG was such a nightmare.  I've got mine in a few weeks and worrying about it - I know mine tilts but they don't seem to have a problem doing smears etc so fingers X it will be okay.

Good luck with it all and I say try everything - you never know!
Let me know how you get on.
Shell x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Shell my hubby was diagnosed as NOA - no sperm in the ejaculate - so at least we didnt have to worry about morphology etc hahaha!! Because icsi was our only option anyway - we were advised to go the donor sperm route..... but hubby took wellmans for the six months we were waiting for a suitable match - by the time we went for ec, he had a million little swimmers ...and our daughter is a very cute version of her besotted daddy.

Wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for your replies ladies.

My partner announced last night that he doesn't want us to try so hard, he wants no ovulations kits, no pre-seed no pregnancy tests just for one month, he wants a baby so much too and says he just wants to have sex reguarly without pressure and see if it happens. I can see his point but I just don't know if I can do that, it would feel like we wernt trying hard enough, or maybe thats the problem!!! 

Shell - good luck with the HSG, they were really kind at the hospital, i think they undertstand how hard it must be for women and they try to put you at ease. They let someone go in with you and a good hand to squeeze helps  

xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Lucy I can fully understand and appreciate both your feelings hun - but from a womans perspective we really will try anything and everything to realise our dream - I started with taking my temperature, then got onto ovulation test kits, I was even taking time off work to accommodate our 'window of opportunity' as my hubby was and still is a shift worker.... and thats when a) we become soo obsessed it literally takes over every waking moment and is the last thought on our minds before we go off to sleep...and b) thats when the fun is lost and our men can't 'take the pressure' and can't perform to order.

Your hubby is quite right, forget everything else (at least for the time being anyway) it takes the majority of couples 2 years to get pregnant so you've still got some way to go before you even contemplate / seek fertility assistance....please look on the bright side, everything has been checked and is fine.

One bit of advice I would recommend for you anyway - as you're actively trying to get pregnant, you should now be taking folic acid to be on the safe side.

Enjoy lovely love making with ya hubby - when it starts becoming regimented thats the time to give up!!!

Best of luck and keep us posted 
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheila - thank you for advice.  I'm off to get Wellmans tomorrow and get on the case!  Your message has given me lots of hope so thank you.  

Good luck Lucy, I'm sure it will happen and relaxing/kicking back for a bit might do the trick.  
Take care (and enjoy the practise!)

Shell x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Shelly 
I wish I could promise that the wellmans will definitely work for you, but it made all the difference to us.... after I read of a number of success stories on the NOA thread here on FF.... I thought it was worth giving it a try - we had nowt to lose.
Anything is worth a try - but we got them in Boots when they advertised their 3 for 2's.
Wishing you all the very best
Sheila


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi probs not posting on right board but hope every1 is well!does any 1 know what I can take along with pregnacare conception?also what exactly does the NHS treat with issues in relation to infertility??as apart from laparoscopy and 2 ivf's my problems still remain!Im scared that I am not exploring EVERY option available to me!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Huwhoney
The conception vitamins really should contain everything you need, as it is very easy to take too much and overdosing on particular vitamins / minerals can do more harm than good.

I assume that by going through 2 ivf's you've already had all the blood tests done to check on ovulation, egg reserve and your partner has had sperm analysis checks .... the only other option to look into would be immune testing which you would need to pay for privately.  But it'd be useful / necessary to have all of your results when you go this route.

I hope this helps as a starting point for you.  ....threre's soo many threads here to help you, let me know what you've had done and I'll be only too happy to point you in the right direction for next steps.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

